# MS8, Bit One, PXA-H800 or ThreeSixty.3



## invictuz (Jul 16, 2012)

2007 Lexus IS350 w/Mark Levinson 13 speaker stock system.

I am looking for the best OEM integration device possible in the ballpark of $500-$1000.
AudioControl just isnt cutting it (sounds is not where i want it...build quality is not up to par, and device stability is questionable)

(in order of current preference) i am looking at:

 Audison Bit One
 Alpine PXA H800
 Rockford Fosgate ThreeSixty.3
 _Audison Bit ten d_
 JBL MS8

I am looking for anyone that has experience with two or more of these devices to provide their opinion and maybe a pros/cons run down.

My dilemma:

I started with an LC8 then upgraded to DQL-8.Despite hours of tweaking (ear, MultiMeter, Velleman, SA-3050, Tektronix 465) i just cant seem to find happiness in the system.

I have swapped out amps (PPI 600.2+PPI 400.4, SoundStream MC300+Ref700, Orion HCCA225+2500d).
I have rearranged speakers (Rainbow Profi w/kick front stage, Focal 165 rear, added DLS 2.5" mid to front)

2x MTX81044a dvc sealed then,
4x MTX81044a dvc sealed then, 
1x JL 10w3 ported / tuned then, 
1x JL 12w7 ported / tuned

deadmat inner exterior, outer interior and inner interior x4 doors, front&rear under seats, trunk deck, walls and tail.
Eggshell foam behind mid & kickbass x2 front doors and x2 rear fill midbass
0 gauge from yellow top to trunk block positive
0 gauge from trunk block to yellow top negative
4 gauge from block to amps x 2
0/1 gauge HO 270amp Mechman alternator (up from 150amp stock) + & -


----------



## Om flyer (Mar 19, 2011)

ARC Audio PS8 processor is out later this month.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Agreed on the PS8 if you can wait. I have the MS8 currently and I like it most of the time but I plan to have the PS8 before the end of the year.

Just thought I would mention that the processor might not be the problem.


----------



## invictuz (Jul 16, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> Agreed on the PS8 if you can wait. I have the MS8 currently and I like it most of the time but I plan to have the PS8 before the end of the year.
> 
> Just thought I would mention that the processor might not be the problem.


Agreed...but its the area i question the most...the summing and settings seem to randomly reset at least twice a week. The lack of DSP features etc..

The PS8 > Bit One?


----------



## Om flyer (Mar 19, 2011)

Read the PASMAG review.. Make up your own mind.
The PS8 have a level of control no processor can match


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

I'd rank my fav processor at the pioneer deh-p01 (p99rs) followed by the bit one and ten systems. I'm sure the mosconi DSP 6to8 is just as nice. My only thing is that I really prefer the ability to tweak the settings on the fly in the car without plugging a laptop in (I believe only the pioneer and alpine do this). I heard the mosconi allows android phones to but I haven't really read up on it. As for the ms8 I feel like its great for those that are dabbling into car audio but definitely limited to those who are picky like me.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Technic (Oct 10, 2008)

Just for the sake of _accuracy_... no Audiocontrol device is capable of *de-process* OEM signals. It is not any inherent technical deficiency of any Audiocontrol device. It is just that none of them work with *heavily EQ, time-delayed and processed* OEM signals. That particular feature is not listed in any of their devices.

That's the fundamental reason of the sound and "stability" problem of yours.

Any of the DSP processors listed by you and not listed (Arc PS8) will get you what you are looking for. Finally. 



invictuz said:


> 2007 Lexus IS350 w/Mark Levinson 13 speaker stock system.
> 
> I am looking for the best OEM integration device possible in the ballpark of $500-$1000.
> AudioControl just isnt cutting it (sounds is not where i want it...build quality is not up to par, and device stability is questionable)
> ...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm partial to the Mosconi but I'm a little biased. I don't own one but know plenty of people that do and love them.


----------



## invictuz (Jul 16, 2012)

Technic said:


> Just for the sake of _accuracy_... no Audiocontrol device is capable of *de-process* OEM signals. It is not any inherent technical deficiency of any Audiocontrol device. It is just that none of them work with *heavily EQ, time-delayed and processed* OEM signals. That particular feature is not listed in any of their devices.
> 
> That's the fundamental reason of the sound and "stability" problem of yours.
> 
> Any of the DSP processors listed by you and not listed (Arc PS8) will get you what you are looking for. Finally.


the stability issue is related to the setting disappearing randomly, lossing saved settings and navigation issues (though i think this is related to the foamy buttons getting stuck in the down position)

Originally i spoke with a tech/engineer at AudioControl who recommended the DQL-8.
The problem i believe i am having is more related to the lexus; even with the DSP turned off at the headunit it still sounds like there is some processing going on (though not as much).


david


----------



## Technic (Oct 10, 2008)

invictuz said:


> the stability issue is related to the setting disappearing randomly, lossing saved settings and navigation issues (though i think this is related to the foamy buttons getting stuck in the down position)


That looks to me like a power issue, either in the wiring or the unit itself. 



> Originally i spoke with a tech/engineer at AudioControl who recommended the DQL-8.
> The problem i believe i am having is more related to the lexus; *even with the DSP turned off at the headunit it still sounds like there is some processing going on* (though not as much).
> 
> 
> david


Unfortunately that was a bad recommendation. It has been reported here that even when the DSP is turned off in the Lexus ML system -as well as any OEM DSP processor with speed- or bass-equalization like in BMW's- there is still some processing going on.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

As Technic noted, you absolutely need a processor that can un-eq the OEM signal and reconstruct a full range signal because you can't truly defeat it and you can't bypass the factory amp where it's occurring.

I tried the MS-8 in my IS350 when it first came out. If you have NAV, the HU sends the signal at a slightly off sampling rate, and the MS-8 chokes on this (result: distortion). Perhaps that issue has been addressed in a firmware update since then.

The Bit One on the other hand works great in the IS. I would assume the Bit Ten does as well. I will be trying the PS8 as soon as I get my hands on one.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Rubbish source, rubbish ends..... 
Want a great system? Change everything....


----------



## invictuz (Jul 16, 2012)

kyheng said:


> Rubbish source, rubbish ends.....
> Want a great system? Change everything....


Alright slick...

What source is better that meets the requirement of maintaining the factory source since it integrates with the Nav, ECU, controls, maintenance program, tire status, phonebook and touchscreen?

What "ends" are better than the Rainbow profi 365s for this application?

If you have something useful to contribute please do so, this is why i am asking.

i do like the word "rubbish" though...i think i will try to squeeze that into a conversation more often.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

This should help you choose between the Bit 1 and Bit10 if you didn't know.


dobslob said:


> This will be a fun first post.
> 
> Tim and Sam asked me to post here abut differences between the two products. I am their Elettromedia rep, and installer for the past 27 years and spend a lot of time playing with audio with my very close friend Larry Frederick, allowing me a lot of access to many products before they are even announced.
> 
> ...


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

^ Thanks for that great info.


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

As well you should know that now "bit tune" is also available and it narrows down the reason to consider a JBL MS-8 rather then one of the BIT products. 

As well, for me it seems the MS-8 is not as good as the BIT products, on all the systems I heard it on, it was too flat on systems it did tune well and on system it did not tune well, well... 

As for the 3.sixty - never had my hands not even eyes on it but it seems very promising, I really liked the basic sound quality out of the original first version. 

The H800 is getting a lot of contradicting opinions and the bad ones for what I know are about stability of this product but really I do not know.

The H900 is simply amazing in conjunction to their F1 status - simply wow.

The only thing I don't like about Alpine HU's and their processors is the same thing I don't like about Pioneer stage 4 is that they force you to work with their own products. 

The bit one - you can take a smartphone and HDMI extractor, IPHONE and Pure i-20 or CarPC with cards such as audiophilleo ( I use the main board optical out) and get your "HU" with any possible configuration desired. 

So this is up to you. 


I own a bit one and a bit ten (installed in my dad car) and I can tell you that the fact that the bit ten does not have higher slopes than 24 is in a way, meaningless for 99.9% of the user, hoever, the bit ten has an advantage and that is that you can set different slopes to both ends of a bandwidth filter - the bit one can not do that. 

If you do not need to control a 4way active system then there is no real reason to go for the bit one, unless it is just because you can or want to.


----------



## invictuz (Jul 16, 2012)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> This should help you choose between the Bit 1 and Bit10 if you didn't know.


excellent information on the Bit series! ty





eddieg said:


> As well you should know that now "bit tune" is also available and it narrows down the reason to consider a JBL MS-8 rather then one of the BIT products.
> 
> As well, for me it seems the MS-8 is not as good as the BIT products, on all the systems I heard it on, it was too flat on systems it did tune well and on system it did not tune well, well...
> 
> ...


Exactly the real world experience i am looking for, thank for taking the time to share.
I was looking hard at the Bit One, but with your reply and ADs info on the Bit series i am going to have to take another look at the Bit Ten.

Wonder how hard it would be to crack into the Lexus digital link used in the Mark Levinson system between the control unit and the amplifier / ECU.


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

If you are going for the bit ten then take in mind the following: 

1. The sub channel is mono ONLY and it has only a single RCA output.

The bit ONE can control stereo sub woofer mode if you are working with dual subs, though it seems stupid to me as bass is identified by your mind as mono and working stereo with subs can lead to cancelation issues - so what's the point of that? 

Nevertheless, had to bring it to your attention. 

2. If you wish to use opticial or SPDIF with the bit ten you will have to add the D option which makes it more expensive and it narrows down the price gap to the bit one. 

3. If you do not purchase the DRC for the bit ten and you wish to work from the AUX entrance you will need to connect the orange wire (AUX IN) to a 12V source upon bit ten turn on - this is install consideration only. 

Another advantage for the bit ten is that it is a bit smaller then the bit one and in the Subaru B4 2010 I installed it in - it is actually behind the center console and it went in easily. 


To conclude it, if you are going for the bit ten D + DRC, the price gap margine towards the bit one would be much smaller, if you have the budget, in that case, do your self a favor and go for the BIT ONE. 

If you don't need the D and DRC options and don't need 4way full active - no reason at all to put any effort on the bit ONE.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

invictuz said:


> Alright slick...
> 
> What source is better that meets the requirement of maintaining the factory source since it integrates with the Nav, ECU, controls, maintenance program, tire status, phonebook and touchscreen?
> 
> ...


Nope, factory source units do have limitations most of the time and that's where you need to start with....
Make it this way, if the source unit can't reproduce all the details from the music source, give you a PXA-H900 also it can't help you.....
Try look for bing's build log on IS250 and you may have some ideas....


----------



## invictuz (Jul 16, 2012)

kyheng said:


> Nope, factory source units do have limitations most of the time and that's where you need to start with....
> Make it this way, if the source unit can't reproduce all the details from the music source, give you a PXA-H900 also it can't help you.....
> Try look for bing's build log on IS250 and you may have some ideas....


that wasnt slick at all...

i only found 3 "complete" rebuilds of 2nd Gen IS.

Two were very nice setups by Bing...and one by someone else.

What did all three have in common?
They ALL kept the factory deck
The were ALL the standard (non Mark Levinson) headunit

There are a couple reasons for this; 

the deck is better than many aftermarket headunits.
it is tightly integrated with the ECU / rest of the car
the insertion is complex enough to outweight the benefit in many cases

Dont get me wrong, i have considered replacing the entire unit after hours of trying to get the sound even from front to back and side to side.
There is logic in the way it was designed i am sure....i just havent found it yet.



http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...le-sq-build-08-lexus-is250-mosconi-morel.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-lexus-install-full-install-log-attached.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...oose-equipment-my-car/121796-lexus-build.html


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

If that's the case, to make the life easier for you, just change the speakers first....


----------



## hippopotamus (Sep 5, 2012)

why not just change the car ?


----------



## invictuz (Jul 16, 2012)

ISTundra said:


> As Technic noted, you absolutely need a processor that can un-eq the OEM signal and reconstruct a full range signal because you can't truly defeat it and you can't bypass the factory amp where it's occurring.
> 
> I tried the MS-8 in my IS350 when it first came out. If you have NAV, the HU sends the signal at a slightly off sampling rate, and the MS-8 chokes on this (result: distortion). Perhaps that issue has been addressed in a firmware update since then.
> 
> The Bit One on the other hand works great in the IS. I would assume the Bit Ten does as well. I will be trying the PS8 as soon as I get my hands on one.


i missed this until just now.
This is excellent info, MS8 off the list.


----------



## invictuz (Jul 16, 2012)

So the Arc Audio PS8 went on pre-sale today.
Ordered one from a local brick and mortar ...Sept 23rd is when they start rolling out.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

invictuz said:


> So the Arc Audio PS8 went on pre-sale today.
> Ordered one from a local brick and mortar ...Sept 23rd is when they start rolling out.



How much for pre-orders?


----------



## invictuz (Jul 16, 2012)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> How much for pre-orders?


$900
this is without the bluetooth adapter.


----------



## Sonus (Jun 28, 2010)

invictuz said:


> $900
> this is without the bluetooth adapter.


Isn't that rather much compared to the DSP-Z8 at approx. US$550 from Zapco although the DSP-Z8 has less features?

I'd love it if someone could make up a comparison chart for all these DSPs.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

invictuz said:


> $900
> this is without the bluetooth adapter.




Not too bad since it seems to be a very nice unit.


Sonus said:


> Isn't that rather much compared to the DSP-Z8 at approx. US$550 from Zapco although the DSP-Z8 has less features?
> 
> I'd love it if someone could make up a comparison chart for all these DSPs.



Once the Arc unit comes out, there should be some reviews on them. I'm assuming a couple of heads are waiting for this unit to come out so they can compare it to the Bit1 and 360.3.


----------



## invictuz (Jul 16, 2012)

Technic said:


> ...none of them work with *heavily EQ, time-delayed and processed* OEM signals. That particular feature is not listed in any of their devices.
> 
> That's the fundamental reason of the sound and "stability" problem of yours.


After reading more and rereading your answer here Technic, i believe you are correct.
I have a dsp processor being shipped at the end of the month (PS8) which works well as it gives me time to have my HO alternator built and swapped in as well as finish sound deadening the front end of the cabin.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have been eyeing dsp's too. I had a dsp6 in my previous set up and loved it. Before that I had a pxa h700. I loved the gui on the rux. I didn't like having another thing up front though.

I just finished my new set up. I am running a pdsp. I haven't really formed an opion on it yet. I am very very curious about the pxa h800 and the rf 360.3, I am sticking with my factory h/u, so I made my with that in mind. I found out to late that I had more high level inputs than my pdsp could handle.If I had it to do over I would have bought the rf 360.3 just because it has the easiest oem intergration with my factory rf system.

I have also been curious about the MS8, but I have been advised against it many times. I also think I like a little more user input than it allows. But It would be nice to hears it auto tune vs my tune in my set up.

I really preferred the parametric EQ section of my dsp6 better than eq of the pdsp. The dsp 6 also had better xovers IMO....I wouldn't have sold it had I known I was going to have to use an audio conrtol lc6I for my pdsp.

Its a tough decision and they are to pricey to try them all.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I've had the MS-8 And switched to the Bit Ten D. It has proven to be the best decision I've made. The MS-8 never sounded quite right, though I went through calibration a dozen times and tried Logic7 with center and rears, etc. The De-EQ that the Bit Ten D does to my factory HU signal is nothing short of unbelievable. It sounds better than anything I've had prior, and that's before touching time alignment & EQ! Besides the MS-8 that I ran on the same factory HU, I previously ran the P800PRS. I prefer the Bit Ten to the P800PRS as well.

The Bit Ten D doesn't do anything for you, as far as Auto-Tuning, except for the De-EQ of your factory signal. It's still up to the user/installer to set crossover, T/A, and EQ. But I found those to be easy to understand in the manual and the software is pretty straight-forward. I highly recommend it.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a 3sixty.3 and really like it. I'm using an aftermarket head unit so I can't speak to factory integration. I'm a novice at tuning and I'm learning but I think I finally started to get it dialed in. I spent about an hour in the driveway after I got home from an 11 hour work day listening to Pink Floyd. Heard stuff that I didn't even know was there. Honestly though I doubt that there is much difference between it and the Mosconi or Helix.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

This answers my unasked question of "how is the tune coming along?" 

Keep going grasshopper, you will find the path!


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

danno14 said:


> This answers my unasked question of "how is the tune coming along?"
> 
> Keep going grasshopper, you will find the path!


I still have a little ways to go. Can't seem to get the stage just right, but I'm waiting for my midbass to be returned before I change TA too much. Plus I have a few rattle monsters in the doors to work out. But otherwise I'm real happy!


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I miss my dsp6, the pdsp has a graphic eq, I really liked the parametric eq and notch filters that the dsp6 had.

I am ok with the helix. It just wasn't love at first use like with the zapco. If I had it to do over I would go with the 360.3 just because it would have been the easiest to use with my oem rf system.

I wish I could try them all. I like being able to tune with something like the rux or drc too. I didn't want another piece to put up front in my current install so its all lap top tuning with the pdsp. Rumor is that a remote controller is supposed to be out soon. Maybe a phone app with a bt link too.


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

metanium said:


> I've had the MS-8 And switched to the Bit Ten D. It has proven to be the best decision I've made. The MS-8 never sounded quite right, though I went through calibration a dozen times and tried Logic7 with center and rears, etc. The De-EQ that the Bit Ten D does to my factory HU signal is nothing short of unbelievable. It sounds better than anything I've had prior, and that's before touching time alignment & EQ! Besides the MS-8 that I ran on the same factory HU, I previously ran the P800PRS. I prefer the Bit Ten to the P800PRS as well.
> 
> The Bit Ten D doesn't do anything for you, as far as Auto-Tuning, except for the De-EQ of your factory signal. It's still up to the user/installer to set crossover, T/A, and EQ. But I found those to be easy to understand in the manual and the software is pretty straight-forward. I highly recommend it.


Check out the Bit Tune product at their web site - you might like it if you liked that about the MS8, though auto tuning other than the De-EQ is something I really hate.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

Factory eq is a whole subject on its own. I wish there was a way to find out exactly what eq and other dsp features are applied in my car. I am pretty sure there is some form of T/A in my factory h/u or amp.

I really like the features of my oem touch screen and hard drive but intergation has been quite hard. In hind sight it would have been much easier to just order the cheap oem setup and use a DNX 9990. With newer cars oem intergration is going to be the only way. Aftermarket h/u's are getting harder and harder to install.


----------



## invictuz (Jul 16, 2012)

chaser9478 said:


> Factory eq is a whole subject on its own. I wish there was a way to find out exactly what eq and other dsp features are applied in my car. I am pretty sure there is some form of T/A in my factory h/u or amp.
> 
> I really like the features of my oem touch screen and hard drive but intergation has been quite hard. In hind sight it would have been much easier to just order the cheap oem setup and use a DNX 9990. With newer cars oem intergration is going to be the only way. Aftermarket h/u's are getting harder and harder to install.


Agreed...if i could do it again i would buy the is350 w/o the Mark Levinson stereo.

Been real close to just installing a second LCD, leave the bluetooth, navigation and car functionality with one speaker...doing a complete seperate system in 2nd LCD HU.

Hopefully my PS8 will address my issues and allow me to keep just the on lcd.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

In my outlander there's a cubby hole directly below the factory h/u. Sometime in the future I want to put a single din sq headunit down there.

Retaining a single speaker for bt and nav is a good idea, maybe a 5.25 coax hidden under the dash.

I am still trying to tune around the factory dsp. Midbass is where I am taking the biggest hit.


----------



## invictuz (Jul 16, 2012)

chaser9478 said:


> In my outlander there's a cubby hole directly below the factory h/u. Sometime in the future I want to put a single din sq headunit down there.
> 
> Retaining a single speaker for bt and nav is a good idea, maybe a 5.25 coax hidden under the dash.
> 
> I am still trying to tune around the factory dsp. Midbass is where I am taking the biggest hit.


Midbass was where i was getting killed....highs were easy...bass was easy....between the two seemed to jump around from front driver suddenly to rear driver ..then sweet spot in the middle...then back to front driver then over to passenger rear....could never get it to settle down.

AudioControl wasnt doing it (wasnt built for that sort of environment). Audison Bit One was tempting...
It was really difficult to belay my impulse of "have it now" and delay gratification until the end of the month.

One of the deciding factors; none of the units i saw were "new" designs. Most had been around for 2 - 5 years. 
Techno years are like dog years...7 to 1.

david

now i am off to swap my 150amp stock alternator out for a 320amp. Only have a few more days before the 8 months of rain arrive.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I haven't touched my electrical system yet. I am not going to upgrade my alt but a good beefy battery is in order. I am only running 2 tru b4100's one for highs and mids and one bridged to the subs. Only 1000 watts. I don't have dimming lights but a battery won't hurt.

My car only has 7500 miles so I am not going to do anything major yet. I am surprised my wife let me do as much as I have.

As far as the midbass I am going to try adding the sub channel in the summing matrix of my pdsp. I haven't really started tuning yet. I have loosely decided xover points. I want to play with the different xover types. I am using linkowitz right now. I think bessel or butterworth may blend a little better.

I will say that with a flat eq so far it sounds awesome. I am using dynaudio e650 mids with rainbow titan 26 tweets and 2 JL10w6 10's.

I am playing with the idea of adding something like the L3 and going 3way. I could pick up a tru b2200 or just get another sub amp. The 10's could use a little more than 300 each. Double that would be good. I just have to get it by the wife.....lol

The tru amps are amazing. They have a very 3d quality about them. I have heard the speakers on other amps, so it the amps that are making everything sound so great.

The pdsp is ok. I really hate having to plug in the laptop though.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Invictuz
Hoping you see this and respond to my PM......


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, this old....Hey, Invictuz, how did your system turn out? I swapped to scan D2904's and started liking my dsp. I am using rear and sub straight to the pdsp, I have lost the nav voice though, its only on the front.

It sounds awesome though, I love it more everyday. I am probably going to switch to the zapco dspz8 or the cdsp so I can get my nav voice back. I loved the zapco dsp6 previous experience and price make it tempting.

I am pretty sure there was oem t/a in my stock stuff, so we made a feeble attempt at playing with an rta, then a buddy set my t/a by ear and its pretty great.

Sorry to ramble but this popped up and I was curious.


----------



## invictuz (Jul 16, 2012)

danno14 said:


> Invictuz
> Hoping you see this and respond to my PM......


my bad...between the holidays and the flu i havent been online much since early Nov.

Getting back at it..and i did send you an email.

david


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

Om flyer said:


> ARC Audio PS8 processor is out later this month.


I love love love my PS8 can't wait to get the controller for it. 
Married it to an older alpine 9861 (going rca out but will switch over to optical soon). It sounds really, really nice.


----------



## invictuz (Jul 16, 2012)

chaser9478 said:


> Wow, this old....Hey, Invictuz, how did your system turn out? I swapped to scan D2904's and started liking my dsp. I am using rear and sub straight to the pdsp, I have lost the nav voice though, its only on the front.
> 
> It sounds awesome though, I love it more everyday. I am probably going to switch to the zapco dspz8 or the cdsp so I can get my nav voice back. I loved the zapco dsp6 previous experience and price make it tempting.
> 
> ...



So the quick answer is: The PS8 is what i was looking for in sound control*


The long answer:
I have completed 80% of my install 4 times in the last 4 months.
Then my OCD angel agrees with the voice in my head explaining in detail how i could improve the install if i implemented the idea that that just occurred.

The last overhaul kicked off the 1st day i felt normal after the flu...
I removed all the door panels, unwired all the speakers, removed all the amps.

This time i am eliminating all the crossovers and running each channel seperately from 3 PPI amps + 1 Orion subamp.

I do this with some trepidation as i have personally witnessed the PS8 completely reset at random times and provide full sound to all channels (i can even repro the issue if put the ignition in start mode without starting the car..turn on the stereo...then start the car. This causes all sound to stop. I have to restart the car to get sound again and the PS8 settings are at default. The saved settings are still there (i can load from PS8 and they will correct or load a saved file...easy enough)

Anyway...the sounds is much much better using the SP8. I kept the Lexus Mark Levinsion console (and center channel through factory amp).
Removed the other 12 speakers.

Added Rainbow Profi 365 w/kick in front doors
DLS 3" 3Cs in front doors
Focal 6.5 rear fill

Those 10 channels are run from

PPI 600.2 for the door woofers
PPI 404.2 for the mids (4 mids)
PPI 404.2 for the tweets and rear fill (2 tweets & 2 rear)

i am up in the air on my subwoofer right now.
I have a spec built box with a 12w7 and a spec built box with a 10w3.

Going the 12w7 route i have a 2500d Orion (that will be replaced eventualy)
Going the 10w3 route i have a PPI 600.2
Cant use the PPI on the 12w7 as its a 3ohm sub and the 600 has a specific req of 4ohm only.

Supplementing the Arch Audio for now is a Audio Control DQL 8 for rear.

Right now the PS8 interfaces with a HP CT1100 tablet i had from an automation project i recently upgraded.
Trying to find a good spot to mount this but may wait for the Arc interface.

Once i get my car back together tomorrow and tweak the PS8 into compliance i will calibrate using the TrueRTA / WinMLS system i built.


----------



## invictuz (Jul 16, 2012)

chaser9478 said:


> I will say that with a flat eq so far it sounds awesome. I am using dynaudio e650 mids with rainbow titan 26 tweets and 2 JL10w6 10's.
> 
> I am playing with the idea of adding something like the L3 and going 3way. I could pick up a tru b2200 or just get another sub amp. The 10's could use a little more than 300 each. Double that would be good. I just have to get it by the wife.....lol
> 
> ...


Dynaudio was right there between that and Rainbow. 
I may still try the Dynaudio Esotect 342s.

The Rainbow silk CAL 26 are beautiful!

I am looking for a quality sub amp...right now as i experiment between the 12w7 and the 10w3 i altnernate between a PPI 600.2 and an Orion 2500d.

The single 10w3 in the tuned spec box is amazing with the PPI.
I may try the 10w6.

Originally i wanted 8"s or even smaller for the shear "your 15"s are no match for my 6.5" subs!"

Tomorrow i begin tuning the Rainbow Profis sans crossover...looking forward to that.


----------

